# Song describing a doormat BS



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting - YouTube

Doormat and happy


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

brokeneric said:


> Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting - YouTube
> 
> Doormat and happy



Oh Eric! Can't do it! Richard Marx? There has to be a connection to any man who was a fan being a doormat with a "welcome" tramp stamp and a mullet! 

Just being a music snob, please don't take offense (I like to tease)


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I hadn't heard that in years and will forever from this moment forward associate it with doormatism


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Locomotive breath Jethro Tull


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

Wherever you go (no GPS???)
Whatever you do (no var, no PI???)
I will be right here waiting for you (no attorney???)
Whatever it takes (endless rugsweeping???)
Or how my heart breaks banghead
I will be right here waiting for you (why? Oh right.. the doormat syndrome)


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

This one is about a guy telling his friend to give it up and leave her. 
Alter Bridge - Addicted To Pain (HQ/Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

Elvis Costello - I'm not angry - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9GlC9GyF4Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_5z984b39A

This guy was the king of pain.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

brokeneric said:


> Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting - YouTube
> 
> Doormat and happy



Whether the song describes a doormat depends on whether you're the husband or the OM. You can only imagine the other man sending that song to his girlfriend while she's out of pocket. Of course who would do such a thing.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Will_Kane said:


> Elvis Costello - I'm not angry - YouTube
> 
> ELVIS COSTELLO Alison 1977 - YouTube
> 
> ...



I'll agree to an extent, but Johnny Cash will have to be mentioned.

And I'm waiting for weightlifter to pop his 80's head in with either a Maroon 5 crack or Motley Crüe song!


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

Speaking of Jack White, whenever I hear this song it reminds me of around 99% of cheating spouses discussed here. 

"Freedom at 21"

(I can't copy and paste the lyrics on the device I'm on)


----------



## LostWifeCrushed (Feb 7, 2012)

My Immortal

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
*But you still have all of me*

I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
*But though you're still with me
I've been alone all along*


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

brokeneric said:


> Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting - YouTube
> 
> Doormat and happy


If I was the OM...I'd try and f*cuk Marx's wife _every chance I could_.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Kristen...I love Richard Marx...lol
> Guess you had to be there huh?
> I also love Kenny g and yanni...
> Does this mean I have lost your respect?..lol


Nope Mrs. Adams not at all! You've earned it through your posts. 

Music is work and a passion for me. But I'm open minded. To each his own, it would be a boring world if we all had the same tastes and opinions.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

kristin2349 said:


> Nope Mrs. Adams not at all! You've earned it through your posts.
> 
> Music is work and a passion for me. But I'm open minded. To each his own, it would be a boring world if we all had the same tastes and opinions.


I have found as I grow older I'm open to different music. ( not Richard Marx though lol) In the 80's if it wasn't metal I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Self Esteem - The offspring - YouTube


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Dolly Parton 'Jolene'

"Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Jolene! I'm begging of you please don't take my man, please don't take him just because you can'. 

She should have been telling Jolene to help herself and do her a favour.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

I wasn't going to do this, but this one was written by someone who shares my DNA.

Freddie Hart - The Keys In The Mailbox - YouTube


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> I have found as I grow older I'm open to different music. ( not Richard Marx though lol) In the 80's if it wasn't metal I had nothing to do with it.


Yeah. Same here, but (as you've implied) Richard Marx is taking it a little too far.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

indiecat said:


> Dolly Parton 'Jolene'
> 
> "Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Jolene! I'm begging of you please don't take my man, please don't take him just because you can'.
> 
> She should have been telling Jolene to help herself and do her a favour.


You beat me to it! 

Ahh, the wonderful Dolly Parton. I love her, and her music. And that song!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

David Cook Set you free

Hi. Go somewhere else find yourself, fvck other dudes and Ill be waiting for sloppy seconds. Ugh, Setting free is a two way street. 

The VIDEO for Lumineers, Stubborn love should hit home.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

This one is about a married woman shagging around to get herself a baby...

Heart - All I Wanna Do Is Make Love To You - YouTube Yuh, "love" !

I didn't ask him his name, 
this lonely boy in the rain
Fate, tell me it's right, 
is this love at first sight? (puke!!)...

But ... I still like the song. I _will _sing along to it, regardless.

This is what one commentator posted - Carlos:

"A woman pickin up a drifter. A description of the inmoral society we live in.﻿" - *2 *likes

another one, Katie B:

"Lol , this song has something of a narrative aspect for me , it describes almost verbatim , how my 1st husband and I met. Lmao....." - *15 *likes 

Yes, well.................... such is our society!


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

It reminds me something different may be his wife caught him, dumped him,thrown him out and replaced him with a better man than him. He realises his dumbness and waiting for her.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Always thought the heart song was about a single woman picking up a stranger.


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

brokeneric said:


> Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting - YouTube
> 
> Doormat and happy


Funny just heard that song the other day - I always liked it....kind of doormatty but it does not say he would tolerate unacceptable behavior....which what I think a doormat is...I still think it is okay to genuinely miss someone.


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

brokeneric said:


> Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting - YouTube
> 
> Doormat and happy


Its my daughter's fav song for the last week. She keeps asking me to hum it. Is this ominous?:scratchhead:


----------



## Emptyshelldad (Apr 29, 2013)

Foreigner - keep on loving you. 

Johnnie Lang - missing your love

Hate me - by blue October


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Emptyshelldad said:


> Foreigner - keep on loving you.
> 
> Johnnie Lang - missing your love
> 
> Hate me - by blue October


Oooooh..."Keep On Loving You" is REO Speedwagon!

But I always loved "Lyin' Eyes" by the Eagles mostly because of the sound, but it seems to be a warning to starry-eyed girls that all that glitters is not necessarily gold.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

But when it comes to doormat songs, one of the best is "No Other One" by Weezer.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

and there is "Joe where are you going with that gun in your hand"
oh no i guess that would be the opposite.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

weightlifter said:


> Always thought the heart song was about a single woman picking up a stranger.


Nope, it was about the most disgusting thing a woman can do to her husband.



> Then it happened one day, we came round the same way
> You can imagine his surprise when he saw his own eyes
> I said please, please understand
> I'm in love with another man
> ...


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Harken Banks said:


> Self Esteem - The offspring - YouTube


That's one most people won't have heard.

It also describes some of the BS guys when they first come around here.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

davecarter said:


> If I was the OM...I'd try and f*cuk Marx's wife _every chance I could_.


Sure Dave. That guy could land more women in five minutes than both of us could in five years.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's an anti-doormat song.

Porter Wagoner Cold Hard Facts Of Life - YouTube


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

ThePheonix said:


> Sure Dave. That guy could land more women in five minutes than both of us could in five years.


But, can he KEEP them?


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

The ole boy has held on to his wife for 20+ years. Beside, many of the men on this particular section of this site are not exactly known for keeping women.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Maroon 5, Wake up call another anti doormat song oddly they also do, wont go home without, you which is a doormat song.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Another anti-doormat song for a woman's point of view.

Wanda Jackson - The Box It Came In - YouTube


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Doll Is Mine - Blonde Redhead

Mine is an act of love
Mine is a wish to solve
And mine is to sink by your side
You are to be amused
And you are never to be confused
In your first love
Your first time
Why a doll so they tell me
Cause she is mine
Faith and fully mine
I must say
This love hasn’t changed me
Cause I feel fine
Faith and fully fine

I must have seen too much skin
Much more than I needed to win
And much more than I wanted to dream
I must have felt so much pain
It’s funny how some things do remain
It isn’t true that things do change
Isn’t it strange how pain remains
But don’t look so sad cause it isn’t sad
Now that I have you to myself


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 8, 2014)

George Jones-"He Stopped Loving Her Today"-Youtube

Wife leaves husband, he spends the rest of his life pining away for her until he drops dead, maybe more depressing than doormat. Good song though.


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

Another anti doormat song. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5voZJSrSiVU&desktop_uri=/watch?v=5voZJSrSiVU

Sawmill Joe. "In my heart I know it's true that I can't go on loving you. That's a truth that don't feel good but honey it feels right".


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

ThePheonix said:


> Here's an anti-doormat song.
> 
> Porter Wagoner Cold Hard Facts Of Life - YouTube


Damn. Just followed the link on that one, quite the song.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Daryle Singletary; "I Let Her Lie"... but the ending is good!


----------



## still.hurting (Dec 10, 2012)

LostWifeCrushed said:


> My Immortal
> 
> When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
> When you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears
> ...


This is my song to my WS too, thou he doesn't know it... 
My eldest daughter is a singer and she was deeply effected by her fathers betrayal, just the other day she was in a heated argument with him about being/showing respect and how she has never regained the love, respect and honor that she once had but got trampled on too many times over the years and that the 'cheating on mom while mom was pregnant and in hospital for months' was the last straw...
She said to him "All of those years we gave our everything for you and you may have fooled the rest into believing that you are a changed man, but you don't fool me, cause if you really loved us, you wouldn't have done the things you had done and continue to do irresponsible things on a daily basis. You may be my father but your not my dad, you are a hypocrite..."
I was standing in the kitchen choked, so was he, he had to leave the kitchen and he didn't speak to anyone for days.
(There was a lot more said than the above but I'm not going to write an essay. My ws got my daughter to sing 'Someone Like You' and he recorded it on his phone and sent it to his lover as that was their song, and that's another violation that my daughter brought up with him and is still hurting over)
So many of my friends and family were hurt, yet her life was barely scratched and still her now husband has no idea about their affair and the trail of destruction that's still left behind. Sometimes I think that it should be law that if you enter into an affair knowingly that the other person has a wife/family, then both parties can be sued for counseling and other expenses that need to be payed because of their affair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

still.hurting said:


> This is my song to my WS too, thou he doesn't know it...
> My eldest daughter is a singer and she was deeply effected by her fathers betrayal, just the other day she was in a heated argument with him about being/showing respect and how she has never regained the love, respect and honor that she once had but got trampled on too many times over the years and that the 'cheating on mom while mom was pregnant and in hospital for months' was the last straw...
> She said to him "All of those years we gave our everything for you and you may have fooled the rest into believing that you are a changed man, but you don't fool me, cause if you really loved us, you wouldn't have done the things you had done and continue to do irresponsible things on a daily basis. You may be my father but your not my dad, you are a hypocrite..."
> I was standing in the kitchen choked, so was he, he had to leave the kitchen and he didn't speak to anyone for days.
> ...


This was really difficult to read. Heart wrenching.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

I hadn't thought of this in years, but I liked Everclear: 

Everclear - I Will Buy You A New Life - YouTube


----------

